# a pug and a fat cat..



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep.....that is a good sized cat. I love big cats...


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I love pugs!! Your is so cute! If I get another dog that isn't a golden it will probably be a pug. A few of my good friends have them and they are the sweetest dogs! (next to goldens, of course). Love your cat too!

Marley has been going to daycare for a few weeks now (just once/twice a week for socialization). He's been in with the big guys and the small ones and the owner always comments on how everyone, even the normally unfriendly dogs, love him. Today, however, he had to be separated from a pug puppy because the puppy kept attacking him.  Of course I don't want my baby hurt, but I thought it was funny that my 35 pound puppy was getting dominated by a 7 pound pug puppy.  He's just a big teddy bear.


----------

